# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille d'accueil/adoption pour cochon d'Inde

## Nanoup

Bonjour je recherche une famille d'accueil/adoption pour cochon d'Inde abandonnée (sur Marseille). Nous l'avons secourue mais n'avons pas la place pour la garder avec d'autres cochons d'Inde et préférerions qu'elle soit adoptée par des personnes qui ont d'autres cochons d'Inde. Merci d'avance !

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez vite

----------

